# Easy way for performance?



## easystreete (Mar 31, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone knew and ways of making my 02 maxima se have for horsepower or torque without purchasing anything. If you know anything plz let me know.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Depends if you can weld up your own parts yourself and if you have pieces of steel pipe and stuff laying around.


----------



## Gillikanoosis (Apr 1, 2005)

*GAB*

The GAB performance mod. All you need is your box air filter, a wire coat hanger, and a pair of needle nose pliers. Dyno'd 9 whp.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Gillikanoosis said:


> The GAB performance mod. All you need is your box air filter, a wire coat hanger, and a pair of needle nose pliers. Dyno'd 9 whp.


Yup... I'd do that if I didn't already have my Berk intake...

Here's a link to how to do it:

http://home.insightbb.com/~dwh/GAB.htm


----------

